# Get on the Vape Train



## Andre (26/3/18)

Which of the DIY vendors are going to stock Vape Train concentrates first?

My list so far is below. Which ones do you want?

VT Fizzy Sherbet
VT Arabica Coffee
VT Rhubarb Compote
VT Rhubarb Raw
VT Passion Fruit
VT Yellow Passion
VT Coffee Milk Froth

@drew, @Dinxster, @Richio, @RoRy13, @Morne, @Alice, @Momo121, @Frostbite, @Quentin, @NewOobY, @Erica_TFM and @DizZa.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## method1 (26/3/18)

Hi Andre

We have signed an exclusive distro deal with Vape Train and will be getting the line in for you guys ASAP.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre (26/3/18)

method1 said:


> Hi Andre
> 
> We have signed an exclusive distro deal with Vape Train and will be getting the line in for you guys ASAP.


Great stuff! Make sure my list is covered

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1 (26/3/18)

Andre said:


> Great stuff! Make sure my list is covered



Yes sir, will do!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (26/3/18)

Wasn't expecting this when I saw the thread title
Hehe @Andre

Nice one @method1 !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (24/4/18)

So when and where, @method1?


----------



## method1 (24/4/18)

Andre said:


> So when and where, @method1?



Stock just landed, VT had some delays due the the demand.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## method1 (30/5/18)

I know the Train has been a little slow, but good news, will be sending out the first round of flavors to DIY vendors this week!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

